# Stanley router parts



## rcford (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi there,

I have a very old Stanley router inherited from my father. He was an excellent craftsman/cabinetmaker. Unfortunately, his tools are quite old and need some repair. This old router is a Stanley, model # 8-B, 115V, 5.0 amps, Serial # GL 3222. The off/on switch is no longer functional and needs replaced. Our local parts stores do not have the appropriate part. Any ideas where I can get it? In addition, the router base is model # GA 197 B. The set screw assembly (nut with threads on the face to match exterior of motor assembly, spring, and plastic thumb screw) is worn and the thumb screw used to tighten the base to the motor assembly is broken. I need a replacement plastic piece to make this work. Any ideas?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Randy I would like to welcome you to this forum and while I cannot help you I think perhaps Bobj3 might. I would not want to put him on the spot, but the guy is a walking source information on this forum. If it exists, he would be the man to know.


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Welcome Randy. I know someone here will chime in with the info you're looking for. Hang in there.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rcford

Sometimes it's best to just let the old routers just die, this one is over the hill , I would not just trash can it but because you got it from your father, it has a place in your life and your heart, maybe a nice box with a glass front so you can look at it from time to time  and put a simile on your chin...but it's time to just let it be..  by the sound of it , I'm sure it's had a hard life 


======





rcford said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have a very old Stanley router inherited from my father. He was an excellent craftsman/cabinetmaker. Unfortunately, his tools are quite old and need some repair. This old router is a Stanley, model # 8-B, 115V, 5.0 amps, Serial # GL 3222. The off/on switch is no longer functional and needs replaced. Our local parts stores do not have the appropriate part. Any ideas where I can get it? In addition, the router base is model # GA 197 B. The set screw assembly (nut with threads on the face to match exterior of motor assembly, spring, and plastic thumb screw) is worn and the thumb screw used to tighten the base to the motor assembly is broken. I need a replacement plastic piece to make this work. Any ideas?


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Randy: You're lucky. My father worked in Sheet Metal. He made all of this tools to meet specific situations. I don't know what half of them are for but I just know I can't "dispose" of them. I'll have to find a museum somewhere.

Allthunbs


----------



## OET (Jan 1, 2014)

*McMaster Carr for parts that may work for you.*

Randy,

You should look over the McMaster Carr.

McMaster Carr has thumb screws and plastic stock along with just about anything else you need. Probably has the switch you need. 

I noticed when I manipulate the toggle switch on mine, in one direction it sounds like a magnet or something like that is moving inside (not connected to power).

Any chance you could post a picture of the wiring under the dome? I cut some of the wires on my 8-B without drawing it out or taking a picture.

Another lessons learned-relearned


----------

